# Canon releases firmware v1.1.0 for the EOS R and it’s disappointing



## SereneSpeed (Feb 12, 2019)

> *Update:* I hadn’t had any coffee at the time of this post, so I didn’t notice the January 25, 2019 release of this firmware update. What’s interesting is this firmware update hasn’t appeared at Canon USA. This is likely a “calm before the storm” firmware update we alluded to a month or so ago.
> A lot of current and possible future Canon EOS R users have been waiting for the promised firmware update for the camera, and version 1.1.0 has arrived and it will surely disappoint a lot of people. The only feature added to the firmware is support for continuous shooting in silent shutter mode. This is a great addition, but it’s also the only addition outside of bug fixes.
> We were told a month or so ago that it was possible that a “bug fix” release would come before a major feature firmware...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2019)

CR reported that a bug fix might be coming before any new feature versions. We usually know when a new version is almost here because it appears on shipping cameras first.

It also mentions a need to update lens firmware.


Firmware changes:
Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes. 
1. Support for "continuous shooting" is available when "silent shutter" has been enabled.
2. Corrects a phenomenon in which an error may occur if there is a large number of files in a specific format on the memory card.
3. Corrects a phenomenon in which an error may occur when silent shutter has been enabled.
4. Corrects a phenomenon in which horizontal linear noise may occur when using specific lenses together with certain recording image quality settings.
5. Corrects a phenomenon in which the information displayed in the viewfinder may become abnormal. 

This firmware update is for cameras equipped with firmware Version 1.0.0. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.1.0, this update is unnecessary. When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.
The firmware update takes approximately 6 minutes.

Caution:
(1) When using the continuous shooting option when silent shutter has been enabled with the RF24-105mm F4 L IS USM lens, it may be necessary to update the lens' firmware version. If the lens' firmware version is Version 1.1.1, please download the latest firmware version (Version 2.0.0) or later from Canon's Web site to update the lens firmware.
(2) The user guide has been revised to reflect the functional improvements to the product. Please download the latest version of the user guide together with the new firmware. The latest version of the user guide can be downloaded from Canon's Web site.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

So it’s possible to update lenses without having them shipped to Canin? That’s awesome!


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> So it’s possible to update lenses without having them shipped to Canin? That’s awesome!



On the original EOS M the lens firmware updates were done through the camera, nice to see that feature hasn't disappeared.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?



One of the examples given elsewhere in this forum talks about golf tournaments and not disturbing the contestants.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2019)

> A lot of current and possible future Canon EOS R users have been waiting for the promised firmware update for the camera, and version 1.1.0 has arrived and it will surely disappoint a lot of people. The only feature added to the firmware is support for continuous shooting in silent shutter mode. This is a great addition, but it’s also the only addition outside of bug fixes.
> Here’s hoping this firmware update is just the beginning of features being added/tweaked for the Canon EOS R.
> *Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes. *
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mangtronix (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?



Also nice when shooting concerts / performances! Glad they added this 

e.g.

__
https://flic.kr/p/23YFtUg


----------



## JonSnow (Feb 12, 2019)

> So it’s possible to update lenses without having them shipped to Canin? That’s awesome!



awesome for canon maybe..


----------



## edoorn (Feb 12, 2019)

too bad about the lack of eye af in servo. I bet other AF functionality could be improved by firmware too... maybe another one will follow? In the meanwhile competition is moving on, like Sony with improved eye AF and even animal eye af on the A9.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> So it’s possible to update lenses without having them shipped to Canin? That’s awesome!


Interesting.....
I was using my Olympus E310 last night and did a lens update through the camera. It is a 14 year old camera..... Way to go Canon! You finally caught up!


----------



## padam (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?


If you take a picture hand-held with this silent mode, the rolling shutter will be very bad when the camera moves(which almost always happens with the first picture since the pressing of the shutter already moves it a little bit)
So holding it as steady as possible why using continous mode gives the best chance of usable images. I only use it with continous mode on the Sony (and it is annoying that I always have to switch two modes simultaneously since normally I prefer single-shot).


----------



## nubu (Feb 12, 2019)

Both body and lens update worked fine and as promised. Guess the bug functional update will come later as mentioned in several interviews. Like the continuous silent shutter. Exactly what I need for theater/concert/church where the sharpest pic out of a series iis much easier to select now ...


----------



## djack41 (Feb 12, 2019)

OK. I'm done with Canon. They have gutted their R&D workforce and it shows. I am going to take advantage of the fantastic Sony Trade-in deals.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 12, 2019)

This is a logical micro update in anticipation of the RP.

We know that's going to have silent servo burst shooting so it's obvious why Canon released it now. Even if a larger update wasn't ready.

Damn you guys are hard to please.


----------



## lglass12189 (Feb 12, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> awesome for canon maybe..


I can update lens on my 1DX MK II, just did my 200-400 F4, This is nothing new for Canon. You load the the update on a CF card and put it in camera with lens attached, selected firmware from menu. You will have option to update lens.


----------



## lglass12189 (Feb 12, 2019)

djack41 said:


> OK. I'm done with Canon. They have gutted their R&D workforce and it shows. I am going to take advantage of the fantastic Sony Trade-in deals.


One less unhappy person on this forum.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

Corrects a phenomenon in which the information displayed in the viewfinder may become abnormal.
Aha! I was not crazy when I said that the info in the viewfinder kept disappearing on me.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 12, 2019)

It's not dissapointing, it's ours truly Canon as we know it - they protect you from possible emotional surprises


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

mangtronix said:


> Also nice when shooting concerts / performances! Glad they added this
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


Yeah, shooting Silent under artificial light causes massive banding and is useless .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> So it’s possible to update lenses without having them shipped to Canin? That’s awesome!





koenkooi said:


> On the original EOS M the lens firmware updates were done through the camera, nice to see that feature hasn't disappeared.


EF lenses, too, before that. Just before the EOS M launched, there was a firmware update for the EF 40/2.8 that could be downloaded and applied with more recent bodies. But it wasn’t universal – after that update, there were firmware updates for the then-new MkII supertele lenses, and they had to be sent to Canon (fortunately for me, my 600/4 II that I bought after the update was announced came with the new firmware installed).



JonSnow said:


> awesome for canon maybe..


I’m glad you wouldn’t mind being without a lens for a couple of weeks while it’s shipped to Canon and back. For those of us who actually use our lenses, that would be rather annoying, and being able to apply the update immediately is very convenient.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 12, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Don't you just love it when CR guy trolls his own forum.
> 
> Try and pretend that your headline is not meant to anger and inflame. The firmware update is EXACTLY what is expected - a bug fix. But no, let's be the same kind of Canon basher that has essentially ruined this forum in the past few years.
> 
> Why not just rename your site 'Canon bashing" becuase that is what it has become - and you have encouraged it every step of the way.



Ah, stating Canon is dissapointing lately, is not that far from the truth imo. Canonites are like Zombies in the dawn waiting for the new Canon innovations since the sliced bread, 300D, 5DII and then some.

Btw - you called a troll one guy today, missinterpreting his message completly, overseeing the guy is not talking A7RIII, but A7RII. But look - we are still glad to have you here even with your elitist remarks


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

I think we overestimated this firmware update and built it up to be far more than Canon ever officially said it would be.

They said they'd give us continuous shooting in silent mode. Now they did. (I wonder what the FPS is??)

Beyond that, any theories about what might be in an update were pretty much all just guesses that we had made up. So I don't think we can be too unhappy when they didn't materialize. I mean, this is Canon. Have they ever even added this much functionality to a camera with just a firmware update, let alone more?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I mean, this is Canon. Have they ever even added this much functionality to a camera with just a firmware update, let alone more?



Yes, they have. There have been major feature updates done to the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS 7D.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 12, 2019)

I didn't see continuous eyeAF mention in the FW. Is it there?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Wasn’t it Cano themselves who said eye af in continuous was coming?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 12, 2019)

edoorn said:


> too bad about the lack of eye af in servo. I bet other AF functionality could be improved by firmware too... maybe another one will follow? In the meanwhile competition is moving on, like Sony with improved eye AF and even animal eye af on the A9.



Is it not there? I thought they said it will be there

Kinda disappointing considering Panasonic, Nikon, Sony, and now Fuji already has continuous eyeAF and continue to have update FW with better eyeAF and tracking


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Yes, they have. There have been major feature updates done to the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS 7D.



Well, then I guess we've just got to keep the nostalgia for the old days going then. Because unless you like horrible banding in your photos, this firmware update doesn't do much for you, beyond bug fixes, which are admittedly very much appreciated.

(And not that any other camera maker does much better with banding in silent shutter mode. Silent shutter is pretty much worthless in the current crop of mirrorless cameras as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## Adelino (Feb 12, 2019)

lglass12189 said:


> One less unhappy person on this forum.


If only. Trouble is they will stay here trying to save us from Canon. Why is it only Sony users?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Adelino said:


> If only. Trouble is they will stay here trying to save us from Canon. Why is it only Sony users?


Because they’re all a couple of cans short of a six pack...


----------



## Nelu (Feb 12, 2019)

Adelino said:


> If only. Trouble is they will stay here trying to save us from Canon. Why is it only Sony users?


I don't even think they're Sony users; I think they're simply trolls.


----------



## PerKr (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Because they’re all a couple of cans short of a six pack...



E-mount fanboys. One card short of a full deck.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

These lens and body updates..... are they done on the R by using an image on a memory card (the way Canon has always done it) or is it done through a USB cable?


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 12, 2019)

[QUOTE="
(And not that any other camera maker does much better with banding in silent shutter mode. Silent shutter is pretty much worthless in the current crop of mirrorless cameras as far as I'm concerned.)[/QUOTE]

Is it? 
I am using it on my R for classical concerts at least once a week. Does work flawless if you choose shutter times carefully.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> These lens and body updates..... are they done on the R by using an image on a memory card (the way Canon has always done it) or is it done through a USB cable?


Same way as always, only easier, there wasn’t a zip folder, simply instructions and the .fir file.


----------



## LDS (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> These lens and body updates..... are they done on the R by using an image on a memory card (the way Canon has always done it) or is it done through a USB cable?



AFAIK you can already apply camera firmware updates through a USB cable using the EOS Utility - don't know about lenses.


----------



## edoorn (Feb 12, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Is it not there? I thought they said it will be there
> 
> Kinda disappointing considering Panasonic, Nikon, Sony, and now Fuji already has continuous eyeAF and continue to have update FW with better eyeAF and tracking



It was a rumor, but it's not in this firmware. Maybe one in the (nearby?) future? But indeed, all full frame (and even aps-c) competition has this feature which has proved to be very useful. It would be a good reason for me to look out for a discounted R as an 'in between body' on our way to a pro version.

What is interesting, is that Sony is moving away from eye AF tracking as dedicated mode. Instead, it's now part of their general 'real time' tracking (where you just place an af point over a subject and it will follow, using ai to learn what's needed: 



 )


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 12, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> Ah, stating Canon is dissapointing lately, is not that far from the truth imo. Canonites are like Zombies in the dawn waiting for the new Canon innovations since the sliced bread, 300D, 5DII and then some.
> 
> Btw - you called a troll one guy today, missinterpreting his message completly, overseeing the guy is not talking A7RIII, but A7RII. But look - we are still glad to have you here even with your elitist remarks



I agree there is too much now of just calling people who disagree with your opinion a troll. I don't see why it bothers a Canon user who is very happy with Canon that others might have some complaints. I have found the Canon Rumors to be very fair on any commentary they make. They are prepared to give their opinion from time to time on topics. I've no problem people arguing their point either way, I can learn and change my opinions. A Forum is "a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged" Yes there are some trolls on the site but only a small proportion of those who express disappointment from time to time. For me some of Canons output is fantastic, some if very good, some is good and some is not so good. They can't be perfect all the time.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> Is it?
> I am using it on my R for classical concerts at least once a week. Does work flawless if you choose shutter times carefully.


Yes, yes it is. In a very dimly lit scenario, which I do a lot of, I don't have the luxury of "choosing shutter speeds" I have to go as slow as possible while still freezing motion.

It does depend a lot on the nature of the artificial lighting you're dealing with. However, I've had so many instances where artificial light has caused banding, and so few where it hasn't, that I essentially don't trust silent shutter at all under artificial light at this point.

Perhaps you're lucky in that wherever you're shooting has lighting that doesn't cause banding.


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 12, 2019)

Canon are very good with their products, and undoubtedly have a robust suite of resilient products.

But. There is always a BUT.
Folks have been patiently waiting for the firmware update, announced straight after EOS R launch.
The timing of the announcement in itself wasn't great, because it conveyed the impression that The R in itself was rushed to market, and wasn't quite launch-ready.

In a previous CR article, the detail below was shared.
https://www.canonrumors.com/functio...os-r-soon-after-release-with-firmware-update/

_*What’s coming in the firmware*?_

_Eye detect AF in continuous shooting. The EOS R launches with the ability to do this in one shot._
_Additional touch bar functionality added._
_Continuous shooting in silent shutter mode. The EOS R only allows this feature in single shot at launch._
_A “few tweaks” to video functionality. The 4K crop will not be changed, nor will the maximum frame rate in 4K._
_Bug fixes_
I had been checking the official Canon web page, waiting for the update.
On 5th February, i realised that there was an updated User Guide (Advanced_User_Guide_EN) and Supplemental Information (Supplemental_Information_Manual_EN).

Closer examination revealed to me = Release date 25 January 2019

I scanned the content of the User Guide, and Eye detect AF in continuous shooting was not listed as a new functionality. I was disappointed of course.

Currently, Eye Detection AF is only available when [AF1: AF operation] is set to [One-Shot AF] and [AF1: AF method] is set to [Face+Tracking].

Not only was I expecting Eye Detection AF in continuous shooting, but i was also looking forward to a bug fix to increase the shooting distance for Eye AF in Face Tracking mode. Currently, it works only well under very good lighting AND at headshot distance only.

Now to another point. The file naming convention for this update.
*EOS R Firmware Version 1.1.0*

Software companies will generally increment the last digit of the filename for minor bug fixes (e.g. Version 1.0.1).
For a major release, they will increment the second digit (e.g. Version 1.1.0)
Canon have used the latter.
This means, we aren't likely to get a major firmware update *IF* or *WHEN* the RP is release on Thursday 14th February (as rumoured. what a coincidence, there may be some broken hearts on Valentines' Day).

Another interesting point is that it is rumoured that the rumoured-to-be-released Canon EOS RP will have Eye detection AF in BOTH One-Shot AF and continuous shooting. Now, that will be very very (and i mean VERY) interesting if that were to happen.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?


When covering meetings with governors, legislative leaders, etc., where the group requesting the meeting wants a record of the meeting, but you need to be discrete.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 12, 2019)

5D35D46D2R said:


> Canon are very good with their products, and undoubtedly have a robust suite of resilient products.
> 
> But. There is always a BUT.
> Folks have been patiently waiting for the firmware update, announced straight after EOS R launch.
> ...



I think it makes a lot of sense NOW with the RP coming out, thereby announcing this new functionality of the EOS R concurrently to offer even more distinction between the two models. And with that older list being from September, a lot may have changed since then. While I doubt we will see higher frame rates in 4K, we could see some additional output capability, considering that Nikon has a (albeit lite) RAW output in 4K that works in tandem with Atomos recorders like the Ninja to record straight out the camera into ProRes RAW... which is pretty sweet.

Now, will Canon also do that? Eh... I wouldn't bank on it. But's fun to wish. One of these two rigs is going to join the rest of my big Canon product family, just don't know which yet. If the RP has the same basic 4K specs as the EOS R (with the good clean output) I'd rather that one due to the crop factor. I have lots of other Canons I'd use for stills work. These are video machines for me.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Where does one need continuos drive in silent mode where there is no flickering lights? Not scare animals?


Weddings.


----------



## Jerryrigged (Feb 12, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CR reported that a bug fix might be coming before any new feature versions. We usually know when a new version is almost here because it appears on shipping cameras first.
> 
> It also mentions a need to update lens firmware.
> 
> ...



So, ignoring all the drama over what was left out. I'm not up to date about the Silent Shutter update. Does this mean that I can just shoot as I normally do (Servo AF) and high speed, but with silent shutter enabled? Simple as that? Any downside to this?

With regard to Eye-AF, I find that for close-up head shots, it is not difficult to simply place the AF point on the subject's eye. For shots with subject further away, getting the face and eye in focus is not really a problem for me. I've never tried EYE-AF, so I could be wrong... I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have. 

Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great. 

You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

No, I was content to just complain about it on the internet for a while before I actually put it on my camera.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 12, 2019)

edoorn said:


> It was a rumor, but it's not in this firmware. Maybe one in the (nearby?) future? But indeed, all full frame (and even aps-c) competition has this feature which has proved to be very useful. It would be a good reason for me to look out for a discounted R as an 'in between body' on our way to a pro version.
> 
> What is interesting, is that Sony is moving away from eye AF tracking as dedicated mode. Instead, it's now part of their general 'real time' tracking (where you just place an af point over a subject and it will follow, using ai to learn what's needed:
> 
> ...



Holy crap that is something!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't call people trolls. However, I do get tired of troll like comments that are what I call "stupid" and "useless". Sometimes, regulars on the forum just get fed up with these types of comments and over react to some that are not actually unreasonable. I'm not defending, just clarifying, after all this is a forum I might call _Canon Enthusiast Rumors_. Aren't we all here hoping for more? However, most of us are not inclined to sulk when we don't get what we want.

Remember much maligned, Dilbert. If nothing else he at least provided some comic relief.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2019)

I am just appalled at the lack of respect for coffee here...


----------



## Wideopen (Feb 12, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I agree there is too much now of just calling people who disagree with your opinion a troll. I don't see why it bothers a Canon user who is very happy with Canon that others might have some complaints. I have found the Canon Rumors to be very fair on any commentary they make. They are prepared to give their opinion from time to time on topics. I've no problem people arguing their point either way, I can learn and change my opinions. A Forum is "a meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged" Yes there are some trolls on the site but only a small proportion of those who express disappointment from time to time. For me some of Canons output is fantastic, some if very good, some is good and some is not so good. They can't be perfect all the time.



It's disappointing with differences of opinion from Canon users are dismiss as troll comments.

No manufacturers is perfect. Sony, Canon, Panasonic, Nikon all have flaws. canon is certain exempt for it.

Canon do certain really well in the mirrorless (ergonomic, EVF, EF adapter, RF lenses) but certain things they trailed behind the competitions on certain things (eyeAF, IBIS, 4K, sensor, FW update).

I'm just glad to have 4 major FF mirrorless players now as oppose to Canon and Nikon like back in the old days.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 12, 2019)

Wideopen said:


> I'm just glad to have 4 major FF mirrorless players now as oppose to Canon and Nikon like back in the old days.



Be prepared to be disappointed again, if the market shrinks by 50% as forecasted by Canon. Looking at the major players, Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, Olympus and Fujifilm, it looks like there will be a lot of disappointed users who will see their system disappear in a couple of years.


----------



## magarity (Feb 12, 2019)

That list of fixes sounds like this update is far from disappointing to people who are experiencing that stuff.


----------



## jjct (Feb 12, 2019)

"4. Corrects a phenomenon in which horizontal linear noise may occur when using specific lenses together with certain recording image quality settings."

Has anybody installed the update? Does this mean the low-light noise banding has been solved?


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 12, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> *Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter*.



Thank you for trying and letting us (and the rest of the world) know!


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 12, 2019)

nchoh said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed again, if the market shrinks by 50% as forecasted by Canon. Looking at the major players, Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, Olympus and Fujifilm, it looks like there will be a lot of disappointed users who will see their system disappear in a couple of years.



Nikon doesn't look too good. They have close to ~20% down in revenue from year to year. They may be out.

Canon and Sony is a safer bet. 

I don't know about Panasonic-Leica-Sigma Alliance. They are part of the Alliance and Panasonic did restructure their imaging division to appliances. Panasonic is a big company and Sigma make money on lenses for multiple mounts.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 12, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Nikon doesn't look too good. They have close to ~20% down in revenue from year to year. They may be out.
> 
> Canon and Sony is a safer bet.
> 
> I don't know about Panasonic-Leica-Sigma Alliance. They are part of the Alliance and Panasonic did restructure their imaging division to appliances. Panasonic is a big company and Sigma make money on lenses for multiple mounts.



Nikon does not look good... agreed. But I think that Canon and Panasonic will be the last 2 standing (if there were to be only 2). Sony and Panasonic are both electronic giants, but while Panasonic has slow and steady in it's DNA, Sony tends to be flashy and tends to drop division (product lines) when they loose the spotlight.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't call people trolls. However, I do get tired of troll like comments that are what I call "stupid" and "useless". Sometimes, regulars on the forum just get fed up with these types of comments and over react to some that are not actually unreasonable. I'm not defending, just clarifying, after all this is a forum I might call _Canon Enthusiast Rumors_. Aren't we all here hoping for more? However, most of us are not inclined to sulk when we don't get what we want.
> 
> Remember much maligned, Dilbert. If nothing else he at least provided some comic relief.
> 
> Jack


I feel sorry for Dilbert. He didn’t even have his own helicopter.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.



What? 

It is not available in Servo. Even the menu switches to "deactivated" when choosing Servo, and back to "activated" when in One Shot. I also tried it and it does not work.


----------



## freejay (Feb 12, 2019)

At the last Photokina Canon reps only confirmed continuous shooting in silent mode, no continuous Eye AF. I saw many interviews, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 12, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.


Sir or Madam, yes, I have installed the firmware update, and i can confirm that the functionality *IS NOT* available in SERVO mode.

That is confirmed by me updating my EOS R, and trying it (more than once to be certain).


----------



## mariaeero (Feb 12, 2019)

It does not work for me. Every time I enable the servo mode - the eye detection AF disengages.
Firmware v1.1.0




jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 12, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> Thank you for trying and letting us (and the rest of the world) know!


Wrong. Don't believe that. The functionality is not yet available in Servo mode.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 12, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.




LIES!


----------



## gbc (Feb 12, 2019)

lglass12189 said:


> One less unhappy person on this forum.


No, they'll still chime in on every post.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Feb 12, 2019)

As minimal of an update that it is, I'm happy to report the silent shooting in continuous works with face tracking BUT not with Eye-AF. Something is better than nothing, I suppose.

FYI... I updated via SD card.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 12, 2019)

way too many of you are focused on calling names than recognizing the releases are ... lackluster. I have been using Canon 15+ yrs and feel constantly disapointed in the last few years. The EOS R and the new RP were hopeful for me and close, but still... seems to keep missing the feature set/price I'd be willing to jump for. They're not BAD cameras, just not special anymore. There is nothing there that makes me go 'daaaamn I want one!' Luckily for them I'm not made of money and do not wish to go through the effort of swapping out my glass... but I know many that have and are quite happy. It is ... tempting.


----------



## Otara (Feb 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> What?
> 
> It is not available in Servo. Even the menu switches to "deactivated" when choosing Servo, and back to "activated" when in One Shot. I also tried it and it does not work.



Ditto, just normal face af, eye only as normal.


----------



## michi (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Interesting.....
> I was using my Olympus E310 last night and did a lens update through the camera. It is a 14 year old camera..... Way to go Canon! You finally caught up!



Actually you can use cameras as old as 5DII, T4i and original EOS M to update lenses via camera. Download the file, put it on a memory card, put the card in the camera and install the firmware... Just did it with my 5DIV and a EF 40MM 2.8 STM.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> way too many of you are focused on calling names than recognizing the releases are ... lackluster. I have been using Canon 15+ yrs and feel constantly disapointed in the last few years. The EOS R and the new RP were hopeful for me and close, but still... seems to keep missing the feature set/price I'd be willing to jump for. They're not BAD cameras, just not special anymore. There is nothing there that makes me go 'daaaamn I want one!' Luckily for them I'm not made of money and do not wish to go through the effort of swapping out my glass... but I know many that have and are quite happy. It is ... tempting.



Remember though, it will be the lower members of the R line that are the bulk of the sales. It makes sense that these will be the first ones out. Neither of these two cameras tempt me in the least, they would be a downgrade. When the higher up units come out, I may be tempted too


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

michi said:


> Actually you can use cameras as old as 5DII, T4i and original EOS M to update lenses via camera. Download the file, put it on a memory card, put the card in the camera and install the firmware... Just did it with my 5DIV and a EF 40MM 2.8 STM.




I have updated many a Canon camera with this method. However, with the Oly, you plugged a USB cable into the camera, ran the software on the computer, and you could update the camera and any attached lens. This would be a nice feature for Canon, Nikon, or anyone else to have. No Tamron dock, no sigma dock, no sending lenses back to Canon for an update.....


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Remember though, it will be the lower members of the R line that are the bulk of the sales. It makes sense that these will be the first ones out. Neither of these two cameras tempt me in the least, they would be a downgrade. When the higher up units come out, I may be tempted too



agreed and I'm hopeful, but have been patient and hopeful for a rather long time.. just gets frustrating.. so I can empathize with some of the people expressing that frustration. Mostly it's venting.

What does concern me is some of the cattiness (sp?) that I see towards those comments.. ignoring them is just fine vs attacks


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 12, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> agreed and I'm hopeful, but have been patient and hopeful for a rather long time.. just gets frustrating.. so I can empathize with some of the people expressing that frustration. Mostly it's venting.
> 
> What does concern me is some of the cattiness (sp?) that I see towards those comments.. ignoring them is just fine vs attacks


Yes. canon is a very conservative company. You never get leading edge, but you do get reliability and what I think is the best ergonomics out there. I understand their decisions, and at the same time find them frustrating. Sometimes it is little things, like having Bluetooth on the camera and not supporting headphones.

If you truly want innovation, go with Olympus..... but then you have a tiny sensor and horrendous ergonomics. Often this site sees posters who are fixated on a single metric, that does not lend well to a balanced discussion. 

Nobody has it all, but for me Canon is the best balance.


----------



## Fred Strobel (Feb 12, 2019)

Silent mode does not work in the firmware with tracking priority countinous only shooting priority. What the heck?


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> EF lenses, too, before that. Just before the EOS M launched, there was a firmware update for the EF 40/2.8 that could be downloaded and applied with more recent bodies. But it wasn’t universal – after that update, there were firmware updates for the then-new MkII supertele lenses, and they had to be sent to Canon (fortunately for me, my 600/4 II that I bought after the update was announced came with the new firmware installed).
> 
> I’m glad you wouldn’t mind being without a lens for a couple of weeks while it’s shipped to Canon and back. For those of us who actually use our lenses, that would be rather annoying, and being able to apply the update immediately is very convenient.



I was gonna say - my 500LII was one of the old batch they said had to be sent in, and I couldn't face the hassle so I stuck with the old firmware. Updating at home would be very useful!


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> Ah, stating Canon is dissapointing lately, is not that far from the truth imo. *Canonites are like Zombies* in the dawn waiting for the new Canon innovations since the sliced bread, 300D, 5DII and then some.
> 
> Btw - you called a troll one guy today, missinterpreting his message completly, overseeing the guy is not talking A7RIII, but A7RII. But look - we are still glad to have you here even with *your elitist remarks*



The irony!


----------



## vignes (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have updated many a Canon camera with this method. However, with the Oly, you plugged a USB cable into the camera, ran the software on the computer, and you could update the camera and any attached lens. This would be a nice feature for Canon, Nikon, or anyone else to have. No Tamron dock, no sigma dock, no sending lenses back to Canon for an update.....


I had many version of Oly m43, i don't like the online method. There were times where it took longer than it should and you don't know whether it's hung or should you wait.
I prefer copying to a card and updating. the problem with the Oly method is internet speed and their server time. the PC software goes to their sites and initiates it. the software than copies the file to the internal memory and later does the update. So you don't know when the download has completed and where is the update progress.


----------



## michi (Feb 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have updated many a Canon camera with this method. However, with the Oly, you plugged a USB cable into the camera, ran the software on the computer, and you could update the camera and any attached lens. This would be a nice feature for Canon, Nikon, or anyone else to have. No Tamron dock, no sigma dock, no sending lenses back to Canon for an update.....



Probably a slightly easier way with USB, but I don’t mind the current Canon way. You realize you can update the lens firmware also via the camera without sending it to Canon, right? No need to spend money for a dock or other gadgets.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Remember though, it will be the lower members of the R line that are the bulk of the sales. It makes sense that these will be the first ones out. Neither of these two cameras tempt me in the least, they would be a downgrade. When the higher up units come out, I may be tempted too



It's all about who they are building these for. The EOS R made great strides for Canon, ironically in the video realm most of all. With 4k30 plus Clog and 10 bit 422 out over HDMI, that was a huge leap for Canon who has otherwise been either reluctant or unconcerned with video competitiveness since the 5D2. The 1DX2 is still my go-to rig for stills, with a 5DSR for critical work. But my 'second job" has afforded me basic commercial video work on a one man operation that MILCs are so well suited for. The 1DX2 does gorgeous 4k and 1080p, but I'd love to have that in a much more compact frame for run-and-gun video as the 1DX2 does not easily balance well on gimbals like the Ronin M. I'm waiting to see how stripped down the EOS RP is from the R in terms of video before I make the call, because I have no expectation the "PRO model" will be better suited with a higher res sensor and thereby (most likely) even greater crop. I can't even get 4k out over HDMI on my 1DX2 which is still very frustrating. The ability to record externally to SSDs is precious and as much I love the look of my Canon big-rig... it sucks not being able to go external.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 13, 2019)

How can it be disappointing when it was reported to be a minor FW upgrade before the major FW upgrade?
It did not degrade the camera nor did it pretend to give eternal life.
Also, as for continuing the diatribes about the R being a misbegotten mirrorless failure, why are people wasting time whining about it? If it has no appeal for you fine. Move on. Quacking about what they shoulda, coulda done does not advance us one bit with respect to the camera we actually have and what it may become with FW improvements.
Take some breaths.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> It's all about who they are building these for. The EOS R made great strides for Canon, ironically in the video realm most of all. With 4k30 plus Clog and 10 bit 422 out over HDMI, that was a huge leap for Canon who has otherwise been either reluctant or unconcerned with video competitiveness since the 5D2. The 1DX2 is still my go-to rig for stills, with a 5DSR for critical work. But my 'second job" has afforded me basic commercial video work on a one man operation that MILCs are so well suited for. The 1DX2 does gorgeous 4k and 1080p, but I'd love to have that in a much more compact frame for run-and-gun video as the 1DX2 does not easily balance well on gimbals like the Ronin M. I'm waiting to see how stripped down the EOS RP is from the R in terms of video before I make the call, because I have no expectation the "PRO model" will be better suited with a higher res sensor and thereby (most likely) even greater crop. I can't even get 4k out over HDMI on my 1DX2 which is still very frustrating. The ability to record externally to SSDs is precious and as much I love the look of my Canon big-rig... it sucks not being able to go external.



It's heavy , indeed but I've been happy with the 1DX2 on the Zhiyun gimbal with 11-24 and smaller. It just manages the 70-200 2.8 II but tele on gimbal walking is tricky. I'm curious what you like/dislike with your setup. I can say I'm pleased with the 4K60 I've shot and 1DX2 video in general. I am wondering also how an R would be on my gimbal if I get it as a backup camera.

Jack


----------



## max_sr (Feb 13, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Yes. canon is a very conservative company. You never get leading edge, but you do get reliability and what I think is the best ergonomics out there. I understand their decisions, and at the same time find them frustrating. Sometimes it is little things, like having Bluetooth on the camera and not supporting headphones.
> 
> If you truly want innovation, go with Olympus..... but then you have a tiny sensor and horrendous ergonomics. Often this site sees posters who are fixated on a single metric, that does not lend well to a balanced discussion.
> 
> Nobody has it all, but for me Canon is the best balance.



Except that Canon hasn't always been that conservative company. I chose Canon DSLRs because they had better image quality, better AF and better video than all the others at that time. But a couple of years ago that changed and they started whatever they are doing now.


----------



## max_sr (Feb 13, 2019)

Jerryrigged said:


> So, ignoring all the drama over what was left out. I'm not up to date about the Silent Shutter update. Does this mean that I can just shoot as I normally do (Servo AF) and high speed, but with silent shutter enabled? Simple as that? Any downside to this?



You will get rolling shutter problems, if you move the camera to much or if the subject moves too fast. So it's not good for birds in flight or squirrels, but for portraits it should be fine.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2019)

max_sr said:


> Except that Canon hasn't always been that conservative company. I chose Canon DSLRs because they had better image quality, better AF and better video than all the others at that time. But a couple of years ago that changed and they started whatever they are doing now.



Don't you think it's difficult for any manufacturer to be really that much better (especially in every metric) now that all the cameras have reached the level they are at today. We hear quotes of photo instructors displaying photos and no one being able to tell the brand difference. But presumably that's not pixel peeping or super heavy cropping, extreme hdr etc. So in some circumstances it matters but largely it's way overstated. I think I'd be much more contented if I didn't read these threads!

Jack


----------



## lightthief (Feb 13, 2019)

memoriaphoto said:


> Holy crap that is something!


In the first 80 seconds i noticed 4 situations when the girl moved the toy close to line eye-to-cam, and three times, the video was cut. Why at that important moment? Did the cam lost the focus on the eye?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

max_sr said:


> Except that Canon hasn't always been that conservative company. I chose Canon DSLRs because they had better image quality, better AF and better video than all the others at that time.


Canon was conservative with DSLR as well. Minolta (now Sony) made their first DSLR camera in 1995. Kodak started to make DSLRs based on Canon film bodies back in 1987. Canon made their first own DSLR camera only in 2000.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

How come no one knew about this firmware when it’s from last month?


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 13, 2019)

Viggo said:


> How come no one knew about this firmware when it’s from last month?



Since Canon did not release it with official announcement, it is surely just a small error-fix, not the "big update" yet.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

...except that it's not just a small error fix. It adds the continual shooting in silent shutter mode, which is the main thing Canon promised would be coming in a firmware update.

I think people are fooling themselves into believing that there is something more coming, when in fact this is pretty much precisely the "big update" Canon promised. Just because you're disappointed with it doesn't mean there's any evidence that there's anything more coming down the road.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2019)

Viggo said:


> How come no one knew about this firmware when it’s from last month?


Maybe it was just a rumor.


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 13, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I think people are fooling themselves into believing that there is something more coming, when in fact this is pretty much precisely the "big update" Canon promised. Just because you're disappointed with it doesn't mean there's any evidence that there's anything more coming down the road.



In fact I am not disappointed at all. For me, the R is the best camera I have ever used. 
And I did actually use "them all" - it is neither my first FF nor my first mirrorless. 

Canon promoted the R with "future firmware upgrades" when it was announced. They will not keep it a secret when they do actually offer the upgrade.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> Canon promoted the R with "future firmware upgrades" when it was announced. They will not keep it a secret when they do actually offer the upgrade.



This is an upgrade. You seem intent to keep deluding yourself into believing it isn't, but it is.

And it's not a secret. It's clearly displayed when you look under the drivers/software section of the EOS R product screen. Canon doesn't release a headline press release every time they tweak the software on each and every product they make, which happens constantly. Why do you expect this to be any different? Perhaps in your mind it's more significant because you care about it more than say a new printer firmware, but this is just business as usual for Canon.

And honestly I'm not surprised that they don't publicize firmware updates more when a large portion of them usually relate to fixing bugs that they had in the products when they were initially launched.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2019)

If this is the major release, why is it version 1.1 and not 2.0?

This is a minor tweak, not a big release. Remember the 7D and version 2?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

It took Canon a year and a half after releasing the 5DIV to roll the second number in the firmware version from a 0 to a 1. Almost seven years after releasing the 5D Mark III, the firmware is only at v1.3.5.

If they intended this to be taken as a minor update, they would not have changed the second digit in the firmware version.


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 13, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> This is an upgrade. You seem intent to keep deluding yourself into believing it isn't, but it is.
> 
> .



Actually, I just don't care much since the camera works great for me - and I have no (or very limited) use for eye-AF. 

But yeah, if you need it to feel good. You won. I am stupid. ok?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> It's heavy , indeed but I've been happy with the 1DX2 on the Zhiyun gimbal with 11-24 and smaller. It just manages the 70-200 2.8 II but tele on gimbal walking is tricky. I'm curious what you like/dislike with your setup. I can say I'm pleased with the 4K60 I've shot and 1DX2 video in general. I am wondering also how an R would be on my gimbal if I get it as a backup camera.
> 
> Jack



It's still primarily a stills camera for me, but I have enjoyed video on it very much with the exception of not being able to record externally in 4K. That's frustrating in a flagship $6000 camera and keep hoping to see a firmware update to allow for that... but Im not holding my breath. That said the video it produces it beautiful. Just prefer to have something smaller that would be easier to use on a gimbal for run and gun. Tripod mounted doesn't matter.


----------



## Jon W (Feb 13, 2019)

I just found a firmware upgrade (version 2.0.0) to the RF 24-105 which is linked to the EOS R firmware update on the Canon Australia Site.

https://www.canon.com.au/support/si...cid=82B8C378021B4EE3B649EE7866AD16CF&ctype=fa


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> Actually, I just don't care much since the camera works great for me - and I have no (or very limited) use for eye-AF.
> 
> But yeah, if you need it to feel good. You won. I am stupid. ok?


You're not stupid, just misguided for thinking that there is going to be another major firmware update coming soon for this camera. It's clear that Canon does not roll over the second digit of their camera firmware levels unless they feel that it's a fairly major change or addition to the firmware, which they did here. To think this firmware release is anything short of the update they had long promised when the camera came out is wishful thinking. I would not expect any new functionality to be added to the camera at least through the end of the year, if not longer. If they made such a big deal about new firmware coming, and now that this is it, I wouldn't expect anything else for quite a while. Maybe some bug fixes if they identify any more bugs, but it's pretty clear that this is the big update they've been promising all along.


----------



## Joules (Feb 13, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> You're not stupid, just misguided for thinking that there is going to be another major firmware update coming soon for this camera. It's clear that Canon does not roll over the second digit of their camera firmware levels unless they feel that it's a fairly major change or addition to the firmware, which they did here. To think this firmware release is anything short of the update they had long promised when the camera came out is wishful thinking. I would not expect any new functionality to be added to the camera at least through the end of the year, if not longer. If they made such a big deal about new firmware coming, and now that this is it, I wouldn't expect anything else for quite a while. Maybe some bug fixes if they identify any more bugs, but it's pretty clear that this is the big update they've been promising all along.


Don't be too sure about that.

All signs point to the RP getting continuous Eye AF and if that has it, it makes Canon look silly if their 1000$ more expesnive model doesn't.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2019)

CR for humour. I get a kick out of the tempest in a teapot disputes. Reminds me of the good old days at home as a kid.

Jack


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought the R for what it was. Any added features are simply a bonus.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

I loaded the firmware. Be warned that it takes at least 5min or so, so definitely make sure your battery is charged.

I'm not sure what FPS it shoots at in continuous silent mode, but I can confirm that there's essentially no limit to how many photos you can take in a continuous burst with a 300MB/s UHS-II SD card. This was with the camera set to full res uncompressed raw, but with dual pixel raw turned off. I fired off about 350 photos and there was no sign of the buffer slowing the camera down much if at all. So, that's nice. There is a little jerkiness in the EVF display during continuous shooting. I don't think this has changed from the old firmware.

Oddly, you can use silent shutter in high speed continuous mode, but not "normal" speed continuous mode. Not sure why they couldn't just let you do either one. So, that will still make it a little bit of a hassle if you're in normal speed continuous mode and you want to turn on silent shutter. (You can't, you have to switch over to high speed continuous first.)


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 14, 2019)

SERVO EYE AF in the EOS RP!






Please Canon, give this to the EOS R!!!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I loaded the firmware. Be warned that it takes at least 5min or so, so definitely make sure your battery is charged.
> 
> I'm not sure what FPS it shoots at in continuous silent mode, but I can confirm that there's essentially no limit to how many photos you can take in a continuous burst with a 300MB/s UHS-II SD card. This was with the camera set to full res uncompressed raw, but with dual pixel raw turned off. I fired off about 350 photos and there was no sign of the buffer slowing the camera down much if at all. So, that's nice. There is a little jerkiness in the EVF display during continuous shooting. I don't think this has changed from the old firmware.
> 
> Oddly, you can use silent shutter in high speed continuous mode, but not "normal" speed continuous mode. Not sure why they couldn't just let you do either one. So, that will still make it a little bit of a hassle if you're in normal speed continuous mode and you want to turn on silent shutter. (You can't, you have to switch over to high speed continuous first.)


... and the menu, at least in Norwegian, still says Silent Mode can’t be used with burst mode


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 14, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.



I'm not sure why low speed continuous doesn't work with silent shutter.

And it would be cool to have silent shutter with flash. But I heard Sony cams can't do that either.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 14, 2019)

Viggo said:


> What?
> 
> It is not available in Servo. Even the menu switches to "deactivated" when choosing Servo, and back to "activated" when in One Shot. I also tried it and it does not work.



Silent shutter does work with silent shutter. I just tried it. The only thing that doesn't work with silent shutter is low speed continuous (you need to activate high speed continuous). I actually prefer low speed because I find it cumbersome to go through so many shots when reviewing.


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> CR for humour. I get a kick out of the tempest in a teapot disputes. Reminds me of the good old days at home as a kid.
> 
> Jack



...this is exactly what keeps me away from forums. 
I know what I am thinking. I don't need invasive people (that have never met me) to tell me what I am thinking - and why


----------



## Viggo (Feb 14, 2019)

dirtyvu said:


> Silent shutter does work with silent shutter. I just tried it. The only thing that doesn't work with silent shutter is low speed continuous (you need to activate high speed continuous). I actually prefer low speed because I find it cumbersome to go through so many shots when reviewing.


That reply was for the eye AF in Servo mode, nothing to do with silent shutter


----------



## djack41 (Feb 17, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> Have you guys actually tried the new firmware? I have.
> 
> Eye AF is available in Servo AF and works great.
> 
> You can shoot high speed continuous with Servo AF and Eye focusing with or without silent shutter.


Yes I have tried eye AF with the firmware update on my EOS R. It is far from great in my view. You have to be very close to the subject, like head-shot distance, for it to focus on an eye. If the subject momentarily looks away it is very slow to reacquire the eye. Otherwise, it stays in face detect which is unacceptable when shooting lenses with super shallow DOF like the 85 1.2. It has other quirks too but enough said.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Yes I have tried eye AF with the firmware update on my EOS R. It is far from great in my view. You have to be very close to the subject, like head-shot distance, for it to focus on an eye. If the subject momentarily looks away it is very slow to reacquire the eye. Otherwise, it stays in face detect which is unacceptable when shooting lenses with super shallow DOF like the 85 1.2. It has other quirks too but enough said.


“Unacceptable” no less, lol. Face detect sets focus on the eyes, don’t know how you get it to miss..


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2019)

I wonder how well it works on people with glasses.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2019)

Viggo said:


> “Unacceptable” no less, lol. Face detect sets focus on the eyes, don’t know how you get it to miss..


Have you had the time to actually determine if face detect focuses on the eye (by checking after the fact photos) even when the eye is not indicated and what % roughly and have you tried this for greater distances? A tough question to answer for sure but it would be very enlightening.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2019)

Eye AF only works when the subject is close enough for the camera to detect. It does not track or work in servo. The firmware update had nothing to do with eye AF, the improvement to work with servo on is still coming, IMHO, look for it about the end of March. 

Here is what was said after a recent review with Canon Canon Interview with Imaging Resource

First, from the comments section (Dave Etchells (*DE*) was the interviewer there with Canon)

"Dave Etchells Mod  Mugatu • 3 days ago 
Yes, continuous eye-AF is in fact coming to the EOS R via a firmware update. I don't have in my notes whether we're allowed to say the date or not, so I'll err on the side of caution. But let's just say it'll be within the next couple of months "

From the actual interview.


"* The EOS RP detects eyes when tracking, too (and so will the EOS R, soon)*

*DE:* Oh, that's right, yeah. The 24-70mm f/2.8 was also not IS. The EOS RP has tracking AF with face-detect. Is it also doing eye-detect in servo mode, or is it not?



*Canon:* Yes.


*DE:* It _is_ doing eye-detect? Ah!



*Canon:* The idea is that now we are able to implement the eye AF tracking in the RP. And so actually, back in December [when you asked] is there any update planned, at that time I didn't say anything.
<laughter>


_[Ed. Note: He's referring to my interview with Mizoguchi-san, mentioned earlier, which I conducted in December, but published in early January.]_



*Canon:* We knew, of course. Now we introduced it [for the RP] and why not for the EOS R? That's the question.


*DE:* Got it, right. So RP has that and then this coming firmware update will add it to the EOS R too, yes. So when a face is small, it just detects the face. But if it gets big enough, you see the eye.



*WB:* You can choose either one. It's the closest eye first. _[Ed. Note: William noticed this on the samples we were shooting with.]_


*DE:* ...and you can pick the other. And so when it is focusing on eye, then just the arrow key moves it back and forth. Yeah, yeah."


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Have you had the time to actually determine if face detect focuses on the eye even when the eye is not indicated and what % roughly and have you tried this for greater distances? A tough question to answer for sure but it would be very enlightening.
> 
> Jack



I’ve tried it quite a bit, because if it works, then it’s quite the help. And it’s highly accurate, I’ve left my RF50 at f1.2 and at any distance the face detect is etither dead on the nearest eye or at such a distance that the whole face is in focus. That means that it misses the edge of bike helmets or beanies, hands partially covering their face, on a bike, running etc. it was not as accurate for when they were sledding very fast and their face was just a couple
Of inches off the ground. But when I used single point it was quite superb.

Sometimes when things are fast paced and they turn sideways or around for a moment the focusing square divides into multiple points that grab on their body and doesn’t always go back to the face when they turn back so a refocus is require d.

For portraits when they’re not playing or running etc, at f1.2, I say it’s 98-100% accurate. In profile it sometimes catches the far eye, but then the actual slice of what I consider accurate focus at 1.2 is next to nothing, switch to single and problem solved.

It’s really, really good.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks Viggo, I'm getting closer to choosing the R but I need the ND adapter and won't buy until I know that's available, hopefully before our Costa Rica trip. It's easy to get too picky and expect miracles.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Viggo, I'm getting closer to choosing the R but I need the ND adapter and won't buy until I know that's available, hopefully before our Costa Rica trip. It's easy to get too picky and expect miracles.
> 
> Jack


A few years ago I finally accepted that “AF is not 100%”, that really helps. But, that said, I continue to be seriously impressed with the R.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 19, 2019)

Viggo said:


> “Unacceptable” no less, lol. Face detect sets focus on the eyes, don’t know how you get it to miss..


Confusing réponse, Viggo. Face detect is not eye detect. Shooting my 85mm F1.2 with focus on the nose or forehead does not work for super shallow DOF. I own the EOS R and I shoot weddings. Just saying......


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Confusing réponse, Viggo. Face detect is not eye detect. Shooting my 85mm F1.2 with focus on the nose or forehead does not work for super shallow DOF. I own the EOS R and I shoot weddings. Just saying......


I own the RF50 and only shoot at f1.2 and did so with the adapted 85 L IS only shot at f1.4 and yes, face detect knows it’s a face and focus on the eyes. Why on earth would it find a face if it didn’t focus on the eye? It would be 100% useless at larger than 2.8.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 20, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I own the RF50 and only shoot at f1.2 and did so with the adapted 85 L IS only shot at f1.4 and yes, face detect knows it’s a face and focus on the eyes. Why on earth would it find a face if it didn’t focus on the eye? It would be 100% useless at larger than 2.8.


You answered your question. LOL


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2019)

djack41 said:


> You answered your question. LOL


What? So you’re saying that face detect randomly focuses wherever on the face? Or like zone AF and focuses on the closest point, aka, the nose? Then you’re doing it wrong. Mine misses the nose and forehead etc and focuses on the eyes. Not rocket science..


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2019)

Here's two examples, keep in mind these are screenshots from unedited raw's, but clearly shows that face detect chooses the eyes. Look how much softer the edge of the beanie is, and also the nose and closest edges of the eyebrows are softer.

And the last one is also very obvious it misses the nose.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 20, 2019)

Viggo, what lens is that???


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> Viggo, what lens is that???


That’s the RF50 shot wide open. I’m rather fond of it.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 20, 2019)

Viggo said:


> What? So you’re saying that face detect randomly focuses wherever on the face? Or like zone AF and focuses on the closest point, aka, the nose? Then you’re doing it wrong. Mine misses the nose and forehead etc and focuses on the eyes. Not rocket science..


So Viggo, perhaps you will tell us all the difference between Face Detect and Eye Detect modes in the EOS R? LOL


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2019)

Would it be face detect that tries firstly to nail the eyes?

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2019)

djack41 said:


> So Viggo, perhaps you will tell us all the difference between Face Detect and Eye Detect modes in the EOS R? LOL


Just have a look at the samples shot in Servo with face detect and tell me I’m wrong, I didn’t think so.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 21, 2019)

The more I use Face Detect and Eye Detect AF, the more I agree with Viggo (and many others) who have seen that during Face Detect, the critical focus is still on the eye. I am seeing the same thing.

And djack41, the difference I am seeing, is the second box (one for the face, one for the eye). Where the box is drawn and its relative size to the subject is the only difference I am seeing in my results.


----------



## Raptors (Feb 23, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Viggo, I'm getting closer to choosing the R but I need the ND adapter and won't buy until I know that's available, hopefully before our Costa Rica trip. It's easy to get too picky and expect miracles.
> 
> Jack




Jack, just wondering if you were still looking for the ND adapter? I live in Ontario and the Henrys I deal with have one at their store. Let me know if you are interested.

Sue


----------



## Zen (Feb 26, 2019)

djack41 said:


> OK. I'm done with Canon. They have gutted their R&D workforce and it shows. I am going to take advantage of the fantastic Sony Trade-in deals.



See ya!


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll take Canon color science, menus, and ergonomics any day over a 2% gain in dynamic range. The Sony has OK colors. Not great. And it's like holding a sharp steel brick. very uncomfortable.

I like how Canons are always molded perfectly to your hand. You can tell a lot of thought goes into experience rather than what Sony goes after: specs


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Would it be face detect that tries firstly to nail the eyes?
> 
> Jack


I can’t remember where I read this, but it was of an interview with someone from Olympus, where they said that their face detect tried to focus on the eyes and then it tried to ID the face....

It does not mean that Canon’s face detect focuses on the eyes, but it does mean that some face detects do.


----------

